# Meet Kosmo's Sister Ella Elizabeth



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I've read everyone's posts and have tears in my eyes- :bysmilie: you are all like family to me and I thank you all for your kind words, thoughts and prayers. :wub: Here is how things went down first:

Went back to the birthing center on Wednesday around 1:00 because I just KNEW I was leaking amniotic fluid-not a ton, but enough to feel it. I had already been sent home twice so just knew it was going to happen again. When we were there, I asked to have them test me to see if my water broke and the nurse just said it's probably just a UTI, happens a lot at this point. I pushed for the test-a 1/2 hr. later she came back and said, YOU RUPTERED YOUR WATER!! I wanted to say DUH! They would have just sent me home again :blink: They started pitocin to dilate me but I was stuck at 2-then she accidentally broke my water more when insterting internal monitors-after that...my contractions got quite intense. I got to 4 cm and they gave me my epidural. Then the doc checked since I wasn't progressing and found the baby to be looking sideways and talked of a possible c-section. They had me lie on my left and right side for 1/2 hr. each and guess what-it worked!!! After hte 30 min on my last side-I was a 10!! I started pushing at 11:35 and had her at 11:54-can you believe it? I couldn't. I feel I deserved it though after how long I was in early labor  Ella Elizabeth weighed in at 7 lb. 4 oz and was 20" long. She is just sweet as can be and so darn cute!! :wub: :wub: I did forget about the pain afterward like everyone said I would. So-here is our Christmas Eve Miracle!!

Last pic of Peter and I before becoming parents :biggrin: 








The little sweetheart Ella:
















My first time holding my baby girl :wub: 








And the proud Papa :wub: 
















I had to have Peter run and get her a Christmas outfit, of course  








The going home outfit-she's just a peanut so it's a tad big on her  








And Home Sweet Home. She's been such a good girl-we are in love :tender: 









Thanks again everyone for your thoughts and prayers! We love ya!

Gena, Kosmo, Peter and our New baby girl Ella Elizabeth. :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Congratulations Gena! Baby Ella is just PERFECT :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Congratulations. She is a perfect little angel. Such long little fingers. You and Peter look so happy. You will have to tell us what Kosmo thinks of Ella.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cloud9: What a gorgeous baby girl and a lovely family. 
I'm glad it all worked out so well, finally! Give her many SM Kissies from all of us!
You'll have to tell us how Kosmo is reacting to her. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Gena, Ella Elizabeth is BEAUTIFUL!!! Oh my goodness, she is just adorable!!! :heart: :tender: :heart: 

Congratulations!!! :cheer: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :cheer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!!!!! She is beautiful!!! and you look fabulous!!! What a great Christmas present. I bet you can't wait to get her home.

Cathy


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh goodness, what a beautiful little girl! Congratulations! You have a beautiful family.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh Gena she is a doll and looks older than 2 days old. :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm so glad you both are doing well and you can just see it in Peter's face. :wub: Thanks for sharing her pictures.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

We are home now-got home around 1:00 this afternoon. Kosmo is with the in-laws. The kept her an extra day so we can get settled. I did have a blanket arund Ella put in bed with him yesterday so he can get used to her sent :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BABY ELLA IS JUST BEAUTIFUL :wub: :wub: :wub: CONGRADULATIONS GENA AND PETER .AND TO KOSMO TAKE CARE OF YOUR BABY SISTER . 
KATHY AND BACI XXXXOOOO


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

She is just gorgeous, congratulations! How exciting . Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Little Ella is just precious :wub:

She is perfect. Congrats to you and Peter. Is Kos interested in her scent or is he just happy to see his mom?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, she is sooooo pretty!!!!!! Congratulations and best wishes!!!!!

[attachment=46001:chick.gif]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

OMG Gena, she is so beautiful and PERFECT! She looks like she's a little blondie too :wub: I am so happy for you guys. I have tears in my eyes ! You did such a good job. I can not wait to see you !! We are going to have some serious girl time..Me, you and Ella :wub: I love you girl. You are going to be such a great mom! :grouphug: Peter looks like such a good daddy too! I love the picture of you holding her for the first time!! :tender:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Ella Elizabeth is just perfect :wub: what a beautiful baby girl :wub: Congratulations!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww How sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Ella is a living doll. Congratulations!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Gena, baby Ella is such a beautiful baby! Congratulations!

Good for her for making her entrance right before Christmas so she won't have to share her birthday!

I got the same Santa sleeper for my new grandson.  He's just a couple of weeks older than Ella.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Kosmo's sister is beautiful. Love the name. We, too, have an Elizabeth. Congratulations, Gena, and best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Gena, she is just precious! What a doll! Congratulations to all of you!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Gena ... Ella is just BEAUTIFUL! Now that is one good-lookin newborn baby girl. You guys look so proud ... as you should! Congratulations Mama and Daddy! Thanks so much for sharing these *very special* pictures with us! :yes:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Congratulations Gena! I just love those little cheeks in that last pic! Enjoy her and that wonderful baby smell. :wub: 
I can't believe she was so close to being a Christmas baby! Did you try to wait?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Congratulations Gena! I am so happy for you and Peter! What a wonderful Christmas present!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Gena, I'm getting ferklempt over here, but choked up with happiness for you and Peter. You all look so beautiful and have so many moments of joy to look forward to. Hugs to all of you....Kosmo too.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a magical time for you, Gena! Ella is absolutely perfect. Congratulations on your precious new daughter. :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG baby Ella is perfect! What a beautiful family :wub: 
Congratulations!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations Gena!!! You did so good!!!! Ella is beautiful and is lucky to have such wonderful parents! 
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

<div align='center'> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Congratulations!!!!
<div align='center'>She's beautiful!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh, Ella is just beautiful, Gena! Huge congrats to all of you!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh gena... she's absolutely perfect. :wub: what a beautiful family. :tender:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's a sweetheart. I have an Elizabeth too. Great name. 
Enjoy the bliss and rest. Soon she will have you running after her.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Gena, she is GORGEOUS!! :wub: Congratulations to you, Peter and little Kosmo for such a beautiful addition to your family. :hugging:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Actually-I was hoping she'd come on Christmas Eve so she'd have her own day. I couldn't believe how close to the wire we got  

My milk hasn't come in yet and since she was early-I'm having to do a lot of supplementing so I've got an even busier schedule to keep up with than a normal term baby. It's so worth it though :wub: 

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Dec 26 2008, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693855


> Congratulations Gena! I just love those little cheeks in that last pic! Enjoy her and that wonderful baby smell. :wub:
> I can't believe she was so close to being a Christmas baby! Did you try to wait?[/B]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats Gena!!!! :cheer: Ella is sheer perfect!!! :wub: :tender: You must be on :cloud9:!!!! Ella is a gorgeous lil baby!!! :wub2:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG Gena she is gorgeous - look how chubby she is for an early delivery - she is the size of my girls - all around the 7 point something - my oldest was 7.0 exactly ..

I am so happy for you - she is a beautiful girl and you are going to be great parents.

Congrats to her big brother Kosmo too - I bet he is going to be great with her after all he was sleeping on your stomach and getting to know Ella from day one.

Geez - isn't it amazing - it wasn't long ago you showed us your pregnancy test.

For all the SM-ers who are trying to conceive - I hope Gena's luck passes onto you all ..
EXCEPT ME OF COURSE :smheat:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ah, Gena, she is absolutely beautiful. Her little mouth is so pretty. (Isn't it funny the things we notice!) It has such a pretty shape. Congratulations! Now, the fun begins. When will you bring kosmo home?

btw - my first name is Elizabeth.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: gena, she is PERFECT! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

congratulations, and please keep pics coming, just as you would with kosmo :wub:!!!!!! 

kiss the princess for us,
ann marie and the "ooooh i LOVE babies!!!!!! and she's prettier than ME!" buttercup, who is no longer a baby, regardless of what momma calls her.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Gena, I gasped when I saw beautiful Ella!! CONGRATS!!! She is BEAUTIFUL!!! I'm so happy for you guys!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

What a precious little darlin'....Congratulations....


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo will come home tomorrow-I'll let you all know how he reacts to her. :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS* to the happy parents. :cheer:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW.... you look so great after just giving birth to a sweet little Angel! Congratulations.. you all just make a beautiful family! My 'Christmas baby' will be 15 on Sunday... I tried so hard to get him here on Christmas Eve... he was 2 weeks late... he decided to show up 3 days after Christmas .. and that was only because I was induced... 

I'm so happy for you.. Truly... you are Blessed!

xox
Talli
:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful, all of you!
xoxoxo


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Congratulations again! She's beautiful! :wub: I love the picture of her on her pink blanket getting ready to come home! Soooo sweet....what a great Christmas gift :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wow, Ella is gorgeous! Good job Mom! What a Christmas this turned out to be! :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Gena - Ella :wub: is just absolutely GORGEOUS!!! I know all that hard work was worth it for that beautiful little tax-deduction! Look
forward to hearing about Kosmo's reaction. Congratulations to all!!! :yahoo:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

congratulations on your xmas baby! she is adorable :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ella Elizabeth is beautiful :tender: I love all the pics and can't wait to hear how Kosmo likes his new baby sister.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Ella Elizabeth is a study in perfection! She is absolutely gorgeous - I just want to kiss her little cheeks. And, look how great you look!!!!

Congratulations to you and Peter on your new family addition. Peter sure looks like one proud and happy daddy!

linda


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

God bless you as you begin your new life with you beautiful, bundle of joy, your Ella Elizabeth !


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG...CONGRATS. Ella is just beautiful, what a darling little girl. Thanks so so much for sharing the photos with us. 

When does Kosmo get to meet her? He will be such a good big brother.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: CONGRATULATIONS!!
She is beautiful!! :tender: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

aww so cute.. congrats gena, now im soo excited about mine :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Gena, Your precious little Ella is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh Gena, what a beautiful baby little Ella is, I know you and Peter are just so proud!!!! Enjoy every second, they go fast...

Diane


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Gena, Ella is beautiful.....good job! Congratulations!!!!!!

....enjoy her now, those teen age years aren't all that far away :w00t: .....only kidding :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Gena she is just perfect! Congrats to you and Peter.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulations! Wishing Ella Elizabeth a lifetime of health, happiness and love... :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!! How wonderful!!! Sigh.. she is here finally and I couldn't be happier for you guys!!

:wub: :grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations Gena and Peter.... Ella is beautiful!!! :wub: What a great Christmas present!!!

Debbie


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She is just beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats to you, Peter and Kosmo! :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

well mommy how are you doing today? You have a beautiful baby girl, :wub: I'm so happy for you and your little family. Congrats Gena. What does Kosmo think of his sister?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG Gena she is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I am so beyond happy for you all!! I cant wait to watch this little one grow up!!!!!!!!!! You and Peter both look so happy and adorable as always!!!!!! Congrats mommy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations to both of you. She is just absolutely beautiful. 

Christmas can't get better than that


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, congrats x 100!!!

She is a _beautiful_ baby girl!! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (lillady @ Dec 26 2008, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693809


> I've read everyone's posts and have tears in my eyes- :bysmilie: you are all like family to me and I thank you all for your kind words, thoughts and prayers. :wub: Here is how things went down first:
> 
> Went back to the birthing center on Wednesday around 1:00 because I just KNEW I was leaking amniotic fluid-not a ton, but enough to feel it. I had already been sent home twice so just knew it was going to happen again. When we were there, I asked to have them test me to see if my water broke and the nurse just said it's probably just a UTI, happens a lot at this point. I pushed for the test-a 1/2 hr. later she came back and said, YOU RUPTERED YOUR WATER!! I wanted to say DUH! They would have just sent me home again :blink: They started pitocin to dilate me but I was stuck at 2-then she accidentally broke my water more when insterting internal monitors-after that...my contractions got quite intense. I got to 4 cm and they gave me my epidural. Then the doc checked since I wasn't progressing and found the baby to be looking sideways and talked of a possible c-section. They had me lie on my left and right side for 1/2 hr. each and guess what-it worked!!! After hte 30 min on my last side-I was a 10!! I started pushing at 11:35 and had her at 11:54-can you believe it? I couldn't. I feel I deserved it though after how long I was in early labor  Ella Elizabeth weighed in at 7 lb. 4 oz and was 20" long. She is just sweet as can be and so darn cute!! :wub: :wub: I did forget about the pain afterward like everyone said I would. So-here is our Christmas Eve Miracle!!
> 
> ...



Congratulations Gena, and to your husband, too, on the birth of your beautiful baby Ella Elizabeth!

What a beautiful Christmas gift ... your baby Ella.

The pictures of all of you are beautiful, too!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

What a wonderful Christmas Eve gift you have there! She is just beautiful, CONGRATULATIONS. :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

She is gorgeous :wub: Congradulations to you both


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Ella Elizabeth is such a beautiful baby girl. :wub: Congrats! :chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!! Baby Ella is beautiful. Enjoy her, they grow up so fast. :biggrin:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Ella's BEAUTIFUL!!!








Joy


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations Gena, Peter & Kosmo. Ella Elizabeth is just beautiful. What gorgeous pictures. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Congratulations!

You know......birth stories for women are like war stories for men.....to be recounted with amazement and handed down to others to consider.

Your daughter is precious and you are a lovely family!


----------



## Nataliescents (Dec 27, 2008)

I am new on here but I just wanted to say Congratulations on your new addition, she is just beautiful.
What a wonderful Blessing on Christmas Eve )


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl you and Peter have produced. Much love to all of you.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Gena, she's gorgeous. You all look so happy together.
Congratulations on a perfectly beautiful little girl.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone!!!! :sLo_grouphug3: The little smarty pants is already on a schedule. She wakes up and wants to be fed almost exactly every 3 hrs. on the dot. :wub: We gave her her first washcloth bath today. She wasn't thrilled at first but she got over it  

Kosmo has been indifferent. I'll have to upload the pics of him seeing her the first time. He first would bark every time she'd make a little squeal or grunt. I think he's going to do just fine.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am sooooooooo excited and cannot wait to see more pics of baby Ella! So glad to hear she's doing well! How are YOU doing Gena?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm doing really well-thanks! I was able to wear one of my non-maternity shirts and a coat today and I can bend over again to put my shoes on. I'm not really too sore-which is nice. :biggrin: I didn't have to have an episiotomy or anything so that helped a LOT!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awww I hope you got pics of Ella's first little washcloth bath? 

That's great that Ella is already on HER schedule! LOL - not so great for you having to wake every 3 hours .. but I hear it gets better.  My sister didn't breastfeed her 2 (although she really wanted to, just wasnt able to) ... but it worked out great for their dad - he got lots of 'daddy' time helping with the feeding.

Am looking forward to seeing little Kosmo too!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG.....I am so happy for you...your post brought tears to my eyes. She is beautiful and you are going a great mommy.

CONGRATS!!!!!

Welcome to the world baby ELLA!

~Daisy


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep-got a pic of the first bath. I'll get those posted on her eventually too

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Dec 27 2008, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694253


> Awww I hope you got pics of Ella's first little washcloth bath?
> 
> That's great that Ella is already on HER schedule! LOL - not so great for you having to wake every 3 hours .. but I hear it gets better.  My sister didn't breastfeed her 2 (although she really wanted to, just wasnt able to) ... but it worked out great for their dad - he got lots of 'daddy' time helping with the feeding.
> 
> Am looking forward to seeing little Kosmo too![/B]



You're going to LOVE it!!

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Dec 27 2008, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694254


> OMG.....I am so happy for you...your post brought tears to my eyes. She is beautiful and you are going a great mommy.
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats!! Ella is just precious :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

She's Beautiful!!! Congratulations! How is Kosmo liking his little sis?


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats! Baby Ella is just precious!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG, Little Ella Elizabeth has stolen my heart!!!! Oh Gena, she is gorgeous!!!!! That last little picture of her is so precious!!! Thank goodness the birthing is over with and you can enjoy that little doll~~~Congratulations and I am just thrilled for the both of you.


----------



## rmwms (Aug 6, 2007)

i don't post very often, but i have been keeping up since you announced your pregnancy. ella elizabeth is absolutely gorgeous. i have a 10 year old and 14 year old, both girls, and ella is up there with being one of the most beautiful babies i have seen in a while! congrats to you, your husband and kosmo (he's precious too). best wishes for a lifetime of happiness with your new heaven sent angel.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Ella is beautiful - congratulations!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## lindad (Sep 17, 2008)

I wanted just to say Congratulations!!!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Gena, we need more pictures and I'm so glad to hear you're doing well.  Love ya :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

ok, I know your probaly taking naps when Ella does, but we need more pictures


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this.

WOW WOW WOW is she gorgeous. Congratulations. :wub:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Gena! Ella is beautiful! Have a great 2009 with the family!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

QUOTE (lillady @ Dec 26 2008, 07:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=693809


> I've read everyone's posts and have tears in my eyes- :bysmilie: you are all like family to me and I thank you all for your kind words, thoughts and prayers. :wub: Here is how things went down first:
> 
> Went back to the birthing center on Wednesday around 1:00 because I just KNEW I was leaking amniotic fluid-not a ton, but enough to feel it. I had already been sent home twice so just knew it was going to happen again. When we were there, I asked to have them test me to see if my water broke and the nurse just said it's probably just a UTI, happens a lot at this point. I pushed for the test-a 1/2 hr. later she came back and said, YOU RUPTERED YOUR WATER!! I wanted to say DUH! They would have just sent me home again :blink: They started pitocin to dilate me but I was stuck at 2-then she accidentally broke my water more when insterting internal monitors-after that...my contractions got quite intense. I got to 4 cm and they gave me my epidural. Then the doc checked since I wasn't progressing and found the baby to be looking sideways and talked of a possible c-section. They had me lie on my left and right side for 1/2 hr. each and guess what-it worked!!! After hte 30 min on my last side-I was a 10!! I started pushing at 11:35 and had her at 11:54-can you believe it? I couldn't. I feel I deserved it though after how long I was in early labor  Ella Elizabeth weighed in at 7 lb. 4 oz and was 20" long. She is just sweet as can be and so darn cute!! :wub: :wub: I did forget about the pain afterward like everyone said I would. So-here is our Christmas Eve Miracle!!
> 
> ...



My little girl is 9 months old! She has the same outfit your lil one wore home.. Good luck with her! She's beautiful!


----------

